# How large is large?



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

I have 348.5 square feet, 20.5L X 17W with 12 ft ceilings, for a total 4182 cu ft. Is this size considered small or large when determining the avr and speakers to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would consider that on the large side in terms of filling a room, especially from a subwoofer standpoint. It's not huge but it's big enough.

Bryan


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, speaker sensitivity and amplifier power need to be considered for any room if you are looking to achieve reference levels. Your room dimensions aren't bad...not bad at all. That 17 foot width will come in very handy. It is a little short on the length, but the ceiling height is very good. Plenty of room to work with there. One of the BIGGEST suggestions I can give you is that you not worry about equipment at this point. Don't even think about it! I know the temptation is there, but believe me, if you are trying to design this room right, buying the equipment ahead of time will result in constraining the room to fit the equipment. You want it the other way around. Don't think about receivers, projectors, screens, speakers, cables, TV's or popcorn machines. Not yet at least. Get that room right. I live right down the street from you, so if you would like any help, please feel free to contact me. 
Best wishes!


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

bpape said:


> I would consider that on the large side in terms of filling a room, especially from a subwoofer standpoint. It's not huge but it's big enough.
> 
> Bryan


Thank you Bryan. I was wondering about the subwoofer, thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

SierraMikeBravo said:


> Yes, speaker sensitivity and amplifier power need to be considered for any room if you are looking to achieve reference levels. Your room dimensions aren't bad...not bad at all. That 17 foot width will come in very handy. It is a little short on the length, but the ceiling height is very good. Plenty of room to work with there. One of the BIGGEST suggestions I can give you is that you not worry about equipment at this point. Don't even think about it! I know the temptation is there, but believe me, if you are trying to design this room right, buying the equipment ahead of time will result in constraining the room to fit the equipment. You want it the other way around. Don't think about receivers, projectors, screens, speakers, cables, TV's or popcorn machines. Not yet at least. Get that room right. I live right down the street from you, so if you would like any help, please feel free to contact me.
> Best wishes!


SierraMikeBravo:

Thank you. I didn't make clear that this is the existing Great Room in my home, not space under construction for a full home theater. My display is a new 50" plasma which is mounted on the on the wall with 17" width. Seating is about 10' from the display. I'm just trying to improve the sound on a tight budget, so I'm trying to learn about features needed on the AVR and the speakers. From there, I will probably try to pick up used if possible. I intend to start with just an AVR and two speakers, then do more as I can afford it. I want to be able to connect with HDMI. 

I appeciate your previous response and welcome any more expertise you're willing to share. Did you get hit with the big snow in Topeka today?


----------



## rickp (Jan 14, 2008)

On the sub question I only have one thing to say *IB*


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi kc-bbq!

Sure did. We got exactly 3.3 inches of snow at Topeka Billard Airport. I know since I am the "official" snow measurment taker here in town. :bigsmile: As far as helping you out, it would certainly help with pictures. Pad your post listing so you can get some photos up. Otherwise, we are just shooting in the dark.


----------



## kc-bbq (Feb 4, 2010)

SierraMikeBravo said:


> Hi kc-bbq!
> 
> Sure did. We got exactly 3.3 inches of snow at Topeka Billard Airport. I know since I am the "official" snow measurment taker here in town. :bigsmile: As far as helping you out, it would certainly help with pictures. Pad your post listing so you can get some photos up. Otherwise, we are just shooting in the dark.



Will do! Thank you.


----------

